# Badly polished Ferrari P4/5 at Goodwood FoS



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

The strong sunlight showed up some shocking flaws in the cars on the front lawn at Goodwood this had to be one of the worst though:

IMG_1874 by John Rampton, on Flickr

IMG_1836 by John Rampton, on Flickr


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow, that's bad... I though my Pink astre was bad... lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Is it possible to bring back capital punishment?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

That is.... well...shocking!

In fact I can't think of a valid reason why Ferrari would show a car at an event like Goodwood in that condition?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lovely!

Probably pro detailed before too :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

That paintwork is nearly as bad as those alloys!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

You have captured a great image there for all newbies on how not to detail a car 
Even I could do better than that


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

The black F40 that was there was bad as well and i know the owner, i just got to work out how to break the news to him without upsetting him.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice lol

Sutty


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I guess a futuristic looking car should have what looks like space nebula over it.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

vroomphoto said:


> The black F40 that was there was bad as well and i know the owner, i just got to work out how to break the news to him without upsetting him.


Don't would be my suggestion! 

If he can't see it for himself why risk upsetting and possibly offending him? 

Alan W


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I Think some one will be out on their ear and that's before I even mention the paintwork fugly just doesn't seem to cover it.I Know I'm not the marques biggest fan but,,,,I'm stuck for words
Daz


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Would it be rude to leave a business card under the wiper lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That's as ugly as your sister!!!
Gonz.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

My best guess is.... That's how it rolled out the Ferrari doors like and hasn't been touched since.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I watched some of the Goodwood festival on the telly over the w/e (shockingly bad footage btw  on motors tv)

I noticed quite a few swirly cars, on cars that SHOULDNT have been swirly !! particularly at a show / event like that !
But that one takes the biscuit (and all the cake) thing is, I bet someone - somewhere was proud of his work ?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Owner must be gutted, that is a complete one off custom jobby isn't it?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry guys. Last time I polish my daily driver after a few drinks lol


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

That's laughably bad, a rush job maybe but either way poor work eh


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep, 99% sure that's how it would have left the factory!:buffer::wall::buffer:

As for Mr B and his black F40 - he enjoys driving the cars in his collection, not how many swirls the paintwork may have:thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

The Ferrari P4/5 is a one off for a wealthy American iirc. Of you can afford £3 million you should be able to afford a professional detail.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ferraris attitude will be "We are Ferrari, you should be on your knees thanking us for allowing one of our car to be their for you to gaze upon its magnificence " 
Daz


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

So much presumption in this thread :lol:

These cars have ham fisted monkeys pawing over them all day taking pictures and it's the job of a few poor souls to run around like headless chickens and give them a quick mist with QD to keep greasy finger prints off.


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Alex L said:


> So much presumption in this thread :lol:
> 
> These cars have ham fisted monkeys pawing over them all day taking pictures


Was that aimed at me ?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

vroomphoto said:


> Was that aimed at me ?


No, have you seen how people are at FoS when the super cars.come out? For a bunch of.car lovers people can be quite disrespectful of others cars.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Alex L said:


> No, have you seen how people are at FoS when the super cars.come out? For a bunch of.car lovers people can be quite disrespectful of others cars.


ham-fisted super car fans haven't made the Ferrari a mess though have they Alex ,the state of that car is down to bad presentation
Daz


----------



## vroomphoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Alex L said:


> No, have you seen how people are at FoS when the super cars.come out? For a bunch of.car lovers people can be quite disrespectful of others cars.


Like the kids we caught pushing down on the cones in the back of the car on the Meguirs stand! Luckily they were stopped by an older sibling


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

zippo said:


> ham-fisted super car fans haven't made the Ferrari a mess though have they Alex ,the state of that car is down to bad presentation
> Daz


Thats not what I wrote though :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

jenks said:


> The Ferrari P4/5 is a one off for a wealthy American iirc. Of you can afford £3 million you should be able to afford a professional detail.


Yep, belongs to James Glickenhaus who made his name in Hollywood in the 70's and 80's. He is a proper car guy, had several one offs created by Ferrari and is currently ploughing his fortune into developing a car of his own, the SCG3.
From what i can recall, the Scuderia Cameron Glickenhaus 3 will have 2 variants, i think its running a turbo v8 and will cost you £3million if you want one.

I'm on my phone right now, but as and when i can get to my laptop, i'll dig out the article and post a picture.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jenks said:


> The Ferrari P4/5 is a one off for a wealthy American iirc. Of you can afford £3 million you should be able to afford a professional detail.


Wealth does'nt mean he does or should know about detailing. Personally id be too buay driving it to care


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

One of my customers has a Ferrari California to name one of his cars and for years he goes to the local suds wash he's not bothered about swirls holograms and the such only a mini valet every 2 weeks.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

The 911 at the Bonhams entrance was also pretty bad.


----------

